# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  weltweit hchste Indoor Well in Berlin

## abinswasser

Pnktlich zum Winter, die weltweit hchste Indoor Welle, bis 1,6 m in Berlin: 

http://www.educatium.de/wellenreiten...-anleitung.htm

olala

----------


## finnenschrauber

Die macht wohl erst einmal Pause ... und wenn sie nach drei Monaten mal nicht pleite ist, wre schade

----------


## seegraser

oh, da fanden sogar Wettkmpfe statt - aber nun wieder Lockdown. Ein ewiger Nerv !

----------


## KIV

Ja, wir waren dort im September bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften.
Ein groartiges Event, das in der Pause zwischen den Lockdowns extrem sauber und diszipliniert durchgezogen wurde.

Hier ist ein Teaser: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QOOGYLIv5-w

Und der ganze Finaltag, ber 6h:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7mBOEdZLyhQ&t=16961s

Von der Dokumentation mit professionellem Schnitt inkl. Zeitlupe und perfektem Livescoring knnen sich PWA und IWT gerne mal was abgucken...

----------


## Surf Stephan

Ist noch geffnet?

----------


## KIV

Natrlich nicht.
 :Frown:

----------

